# 4 Lane Racing...The scoring method



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

In 1976, a group of us in the neighborhood were heavily into racing on one of our friend's new 4 lane track. That summer, we as teenagers devised a racing format that we still use today.

We called it scored racing and it goes something like this.

The best thing about this method is that it requires no fancy lap counters or corner marshalls and all racers race in each lane.

It begins with 10 heat races in each lane. A heat race is a 5 lap race. If all drivers succesfully complete the five lap heat their score is marked down in order of finish. If one of the racers crashes the race stops and that racer is scored a "4" and must set out. Then, the remaining 3 racers compete another 5 lap race. If another wreck occurs, he is scored a "3." This is repeated until one of the drivers acheives the score of "1." With the 1 scored that concludes a heat race and the next heat race begins with all 4 drivers once again competing. Having the lowest score at the end of 40 heat races (10 heats x 4 lanes) determines the winner.

Even though there is continual starting, stopping and re-starting the format offers very competitive and easy to quantify racing. Other features.....The leader of each lap is required to call the lap. After the 4th lap its anybody's race and there is no re-start. A wreck requires the driver to sit out requiring no need for marshalls. Its simple and everbody understands that the more 1st places earned the lower the score.

Give it a try. Four racers can race a well run race with little confussion and lots of competition.

We have been doing it and having fun for 31 years now!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

That's similar to what we call Crash and Burn. We score it backwards though, 1st off gets 1, 2nd gets 2, and so on up to the number of lanes. We run a set amount of laps based on the speed of the cars...faster cars, more laps. Usually we run two heats in each lane, or three heats with a drop. We usually use a timing program as it helps keep track of things as well as lets the director race, too. Since we can see lap times, we devised a unique "incentive point" system that prevents sandbagging...

fastest lap in each segment gets 2 bonus points. Keeps the competitive level up a bit. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Use to use a similar scoring method back when we "raced". Simple and fair. Forced you to try and drive the car. Only problem, we were doing this with Tjets and AFXes, never really came up with anything to satisfy the poor guy who was knocked out when you slid the backside of you car into his frontend and sent them reeling out of the slot. A wreck is a wreck, right? Well we had a blast anyway.  rr


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Aggresive driving*

Regarding scoring and the aggresive driver:

Typically in HO racing "purposeful" wrecking is not as easily seen and we do indeed consider this as part of racing.

However, when we have a scored race using 1/32 cars its a different situation. These cars are big and it is easy to see race action.

We race on a 4 lane track made from Scalextric Sport track and use their curved chicane set. Going through the chicanes allows an aggresive driver to take advanage of his opponent and plow him sideways off the track should he choose to do so.

When a situation like this occurs the "victim" of the plow is indeed forced to sit out while the race begins again with the remaining three drivers. However, if the race official agrees, a penality of 1 is added to the aggresive driver's score. Even though he remains in the race he can not be scored lower than a "2." (The aggresive driver can indeed finish first meriting a "1" yet the penality requires his score be added to becoming a "2."

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

I REALLY like this idea. Being new to the hobby (and numerous $$ away from having any electronic lap counting) this has been an area of curiosity. 

I love this forum. I am learning SOOOOO much about my new hobby passion just leisurely reading here and learning from you guys who have been around the hobby a while. Thanks so much.


----------



## tom750 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Guts havnt posted in while, 

We do similar to this, we have a first to either 20, 50 or 100. If a racer comes first compleating all 5 laps, he would get 5 points, if he came first by getting the furthest without crashing, he gets 4. second place gets 4 points for finishing and 3 points for crashing while 3 place gets 3 points for finishing and 2 points for crashing. While last place gets a point for finishing and nothing for crashing. 

This method is great for giving extra credit to a racer who dose not just try and go fast, but also stay on.

The race continues if a cars comes off, even if it if lieing in the middle of the track. occasionly a car will re-slot by be hit be an oncoming car which adds to the race.

Tom

p.s sorry for bad spelling and gramma, just got out of hospital and can only type one hand.


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

$$ for lap counting?!?!?! Dude. You ain't trying very hard. I got an old 'puter from a bud for nothin', hardware from Ratshack for ten?? bucks and software from hoslotcarracing.com for nothin...


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Franko said:


> $$ for lap counting?!?!?! Dude. You ain't trying very hard. I got an old 'puter from a bud for nothin', hardware from Ratshack for ten?? bucks and software from hoslotcarracing.com for nothin...


Franco,

I'd bet that Rudy meant that he has a lot more track projects to attend to before he has a need for a lap counter, and those projects require money. Dude.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Scafremon said:


> Franco,
> 
> I'd bet that Rudy meant that he has a lot more track projects to attend to before he has a need for a lap counter, and those projects require money. Dude.


Scaf,
You'd win that bet too :thumbsup:

Of course, if Franko's friend has any more old 'puters to give away, I'll be happy to accept.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Until you get a computer for lap counting, you could assign someone to the designated lap counting section and have them put down a lap for when a car crosses that section. A bit low-tech, but easy to do.


----------

